# Vail Black out dates???



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

The blackout was lifted for Thanksgiving only, all of the other blackout days stand.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Do you REALLY want to stand in the liftlines to ski one of those ski areas over the Christmas holidays anyway? I try to get as far from them as possible on those dates...


----------

